# Communities > Scottish Fighting Traditions > Modern Scottish Martial Art Practice >  Cateran Society Digest Summer 2013

## Chris Thompson

http://cateransociety.wordpress.com/...t-summer-2013/

Featuring bouts with the Highland broadsword and many other weapons.

----------

